# creaser wheel cable broke



## john1969 (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone know the routing path for a blue line bazooka,creaser wheel cable

Thank you,
John


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

This might help you... http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/BlueLine-Taper-Body-Parts/


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

john1969 said:


> Does anyone know the routing path for a blue line bazooka,creaser wheel cable
> 
> Thank you,
> John


 Its not rocket sience! Put the cable in from the top of the gun and down at the bottom where the tape slides in there is a disk that holds the cable! Slacken it of and put the cable in! Attach it 2 bar and attach it at the top of the gun job done!:thumbsup:


----------



## john1969 (Nov 11, 2012)

It is fixed and ready to make me MONEY....


----------

